# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Possibility to hide column in pivot table

## jaryszek

Hi,

I have 2 columns with gigabytes. 

One is the number and one is a text (with number + "GB" as text). 
I want to show only column with labels. And hide with numbers (i am using it only to sorting ascending). 

It is possible to hide column in pivot?

Please help,
Jacek

----------


## rorya

Why do you need two columns for that? Just format the number column to display GB at the end.

----------


## Kaper

Basically, if you stick to 2 colukmns concept - no. 
What is used for sort within a given pivot table has to be in this pivot. Of course you can hide a column in a worksheet or even prepare a macro to hide it every time pivot is recalculated (the same as you can use a macro to change formatting of data already in pivot), but data cannot be used as a sorting key if it is not a part of the pivot :-(

----------


## jaryszek

thank you Guys,

rorya. 
How can i do this?

Problem is that this are GB. And when i have 1024 GB i should have 1 TB. 
There is possibility to inout if statement? 

Best,
Jacek

----------


## rorya

Not if you need to do an accurate conversion. Simple answer is just to hide the worksheet column.

----------


## jaryszek

thank you,

best,
Jacek

----------

